
The Potential of Digital Communication - miles_matthias
http://milesmatthias.com/post/26347656867/the-potential-of-digital-communication
======
merciBien
I very much appreciate this post, and the understanding the poster shows of
people outside the digital and social ideals. I'm not what anyone would call
autistic, but I struggle to make more than superficial friendships. The idea
that a social app could help people like me bridge the divide I feel with
other humans is compelling. I was hoping for a solution and was disappointed
when the post ended without one, but I can't help but feel pleased that
someone recognizes that social apps don't fit everyone. It's not the fault of
the apps, they're probably appropriately focused on the majority of socially
adept users, I just don't belong in that crowd, so I'm not demographically
right for their app.

Anybody know of a social app for the socially inept?

